# Mud: Which "traction" tires work best?



## Billy_Bob (Jan 15, 2009)

In the past I decided I was going to conquer this getting traction in mud thing and I got the most "traction looking" traction tires I could get. Looked like tractor tires almost and they have a loud whine when you drive down a paved road going 55.

Well these quickly filled with mud and then had no traction! (Along with all other less "traction looking" traction tires I've bought in the past.) Most of the surface area of the tire becomes slick caked on mud with a small percentage of exposed tire rubber.

Then I just bought a new used truck and it has "street looking" tires (Toyo Light Truck Open Country A/T) and these tires seem to get better traction on the same muddy areas! With these tires, the mud still fills the grooves in the tire, however this mud area is a small percentage. So now I have mostly exposed rubber and only a small percentage of caked on mud on the tire surface.

So I am wondering if non-traction tires might be best for mud?

And I am wondering just what exactly "traction tires" are good for?


----------



## slowp (Jan 15, 2009)

The tires on the trucks that haul the rock so mud won't be a problem are the best ones. And when they are in use on the rock truck....


----------



## Lignum (Jan 15, 2009)

I have heard good things about these tires. They have been on trucks that are on excavation sites on company trucks and they like them.

Toyo Open Country M/T


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 15, 2009)

I am a big fan of super swamper by Interco.

I have sun the TSX and currently have a less aggressive design of their, but awesome in the snow.


----------



## Roy M (Jan 15, 2009)

In a former life, I looked after a flet of light trucks for a heli logging outfit. That Toyo was the best tire I found for snow, ice and mud. It also lasted longer, got up to 50,000 km from it on some vehicles. At first I wanted a north American brand, no jap scrap, but quickly saw the light.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 15, 2009)

Playing w/ Jeeps and 4x4 trucks most of my able life has lead me to the believe BF Goodrich M/T KM are about the best all around tire on the market...I have ran everything from bias ply mud tires and radial A/Ts and they all have their places, but for all around on road/off road the BF MT is the way to go...


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 15, 2009)

I really like BFG Mud Terrain tires. I'm on my third set in size 255.85Rx16.


----------



## Brush Hog (Jan 15, 2009)

Any tire will clog without enough throttle to clean them out . I'm a big fan of the BFG family but have heard good things about Toyo tires.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 15, 2009)

mud king super tractions.


----------



## ASD (Jan 15, 2009)

Swamper SX is the best MUDDER out their if you drive on the street. But they will be bald at about 20K mi. !!!! I have them on my toy's 
I run pro comp extreme all trainees on my DD and they work real good. It all depends on what you need.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like mud terrians by bfg...but i do know that the all terrains are TERIBLE in muddy stuff. They clog up bad. But for a highway tire that can still perform well for an all terrain tire, and a cheap one at that, is the uniroyal liberator. They sell them at wal mart, and they do just awesome for a cheap tire, and seem to last well too. Very quiet. Don't clog up too bad in the mud.


----------



## Stihl051master (Jan 15, 2009)

Best in mud - 3 words: Super Swamper Bogger. They are ridiculously loud on the street, don't last long when driven on pavement, are expensive, but in the mud there's really nothing better. Plus they look menacing.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 15, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I really like BFG Mud Terrain tires. I'm on my third set in size 255.85Rx16.



BFG MT's are the best mud tire period...

I'ver used a lot of the different tires made by Interco (Super Swampers, Boggers)... and don't care for them. Noisy as hell on the street and wear terribly fast. They do good in the mud... but that's it. So unless you're trailering your mud rig to where you are goin'. The Interco tires suck on the street.

The BFG MT's are the best compromise in mud to dirt to gravel to street... Not much noise (on pavement), great self cleaning lugs, and wear great.

Gary


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 16, 2009)

I put the BFG MT KM2s on my Titan. They hook up in mud and loose rock. Not loud at all on the highway. Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 16, 2009)

I was running Maxis Buckshot Mudders on my pickups untill my buddy with a tire shop retired. I've still got them on 2 trucks, but I may go with the BFG MT's next round. It will all depend on price.

Andy


----------



## deeker (Jan 16, 2009)

Lignum said:


> I have heard good things about these tires. They have been on trucks that are on excavation sites on company trucks and they like them.
> 
> Toyo Open Country M/T



We do a huge amount of off road/back road driving. Up to 9500' elevation.
Steep winding roads. This tire is good, but it is a 12.5" wide, and the tread is a bit closed for mud use. It will stick. 

If we can get a wider tread, on a tire under 10" we use those. BFG's and Big O tires, we used to use (before radials were inflated to protect their thin and weak sidewalls...) a tire called the Denman Groundhog.
It was not a radial, almost looked like a tractor tire. It did a fantastic job in mud/clay and heavy snow.

The wide tires are better (12.5) for sand, and driving down the highway to impress the non offroaders.

The ones that don't get stuck, nearly as often are 9"-10" treads. On the half tons, up through the F450's.

Now the radials have real sidewalls, and are inflated to 60psi on our ten ply's.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 16, 2009)

BFG M/T's, for price and availability! DO NOT BUY THE A/T's if you have realistic expectations of mud!!

The Boggers:





Not much better than this for mudd, but they are pricey, don't wear for crap, and God help you if you EVER encounter ice!! You will be in the ditch in a heartbeat!!

Something I came across a while back, but never had a chance to try:





Yokahama Geolander M/t's. Directional, not much more if any than the BFG's. Harder to find, and a bear to rotate, but should wear very well and provide killer traction/clean out properties.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 16, 2009)

Have been running BFG's M/T's and the AT's on everything for years and have had good luck except with wear on the Jeep. Dadgum shortcoupled thing with a Locker just eats tires.

Recntly I swapped out the worn M/T's on the 2500HD with a set of Cooper S/T's and have been pleasantly surprised. I have a good bit of sand and mud here(Blueberry farm...it's wet sometimes) and at times have to haul a trailer with 8-14,000Lbs on it through the sand and muck.

The BFG M/t's are decent in the mud, but not the greatest in sand.
The new Coopers actually are better in the Sand, and just as good in the Mud from the seat of the pants comparison.
In the snow is where the Coopers really impressed me. The tighter pattern on the center of the tire had me worried, but even in the wet sloppy stuff they dig. Noise is bout the same as the A/T maybe a bit louder, but better than the M/T.

Price was a bit better, but I can't comment on wear yet. Only have about 18,000mi on them, but they seem to be doing OK.

I'm putting a set on the Jeep in the spring. Call me sold.

Good luck to ya!
Dingeryote


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 16, 2009)

While much can be said of tires what really need attention is gearing
traction locker or at least limited slip will excel in mud better on bald tires
than non locking on new Buckshots.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 16, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> While much can be said of tires what really need attention is gearing
> traction locker or at least limited slip will excel in mud better on bald tires
> than non locking on new Buckshots.





:agree2: 

I assumed all 4wd work trucks had at least limited slip, or did, untill I started shopping for a new truck a couple years back.

It seems ya gotta order them on fleet trucks now.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## MR4WD (Jan 16, 2009)

In BC, we run toyo MT's in stock tire size on our Superduties. BFG's just aren't that great, but they wear longer. We run our junk on everything from muskeg, to granite to ice. From just below sea level to 8000'. I Like toyo's just fine.

Personally, I've built 2 vehicles with 44" boggers, 1 with 40" swampers and a few with tire sizes in between. On my duramax, I've ran BFG all terrains, Mud terrains, and now pro-comp all terrains. I run a 33x12.50x17 in the pro-comps which are god awful scary on ice and deep snow, but they sure make the truck look pretty. 

I like the width for rock roads and hauling heavy. When you're loaded with 3000 pounds in the bed and the tires DO spin, they'll move more dirt than a skinny tire. For snow, ice and mud, I'd shoot for a narrower tire.

I think cooper makes Toyo M/T clone, for cheaper which is nice. I think I'll get those next time I go tire shopping.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> :agree2:
> I assumed all 4wd work trucks had at least limited slip, or did, untill I started shopping for a new truck a couple years back.



When I went truck shopping, I asked the salesman which trucks had locking or limited slip rear differentials. He looked like I was the first person to ever ask this question and did not know which truck had what.

Then it was unknown if the truck I bought had this or not. I learned this was an option for this truck (Sierra 2500 extended cab long bed).

So try finding out if the truck has it or not!!!

I asked 4 different people at two different factory dealerships and some said yes it has it, others said no it does not. (Salesmen said yes, parts and service guys said no.)

I got a printout of my VIN# factory options for my truck and this listed the rear differential. Then I also got a factory service manual and from this I was able to see that there were all sorts of different differentials available for this truck, only one of which was limited slip and my truck did not have it.

The factory manual also shows where the ID number is on the differential. So now I can go to the wrecking yards and go limited slip hunting!

This is Oregon. EVERYONE should have a limited slip differential and the windshield wipers should always be on! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 17, 2009)

Billy_Bob said:


> When I went truck shopping, I asked the salesman which trucks had locking or limited slip rear differentials. He looked like I was the first person to ever ask this question and did not know which truck had what.
> 
> Then it was unknown if the truck I bought had this or not. I learned this was an option for this truck (Sierra 2500 extended cab long bed).
> 
> ...



This one does, oh no chows gonna say it ain't big enough LOL.


----------



## myrtle (Jan 17, 2009)

By far the most common tire in the woods around here is the Toyo M-55. The only thing tougher is the Michelin XPS traction but those are even more $$$. 

The best thing about the M-55 is that it comes in the 255/85R16 E size which is perfect for a stock pickup giving you a slightly taller tire that fits great on the factory 7" rims. 

http://marktg.toyotires.com/file/18975.pdf

Of course it's not a true mud tire but it does good enough while still getting a long service life on gravel roads.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 17, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> While much can be said of tires what really need attention is gearing
> traction locker or at least limited slip will excel in mud better on bald tires
> than non locking on new Buckshots.



I love the locker in my Titan


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 17, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> I love the locker in my Titan



Not too experianced in them but they should do well nissan and toyota 
are great vehicles


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lockers front and rear, and custom cut and grooved 15.5" wide TSL's will get you down just about any muddy road you want.








On the other truck I run a detroit locker out back and some smaller super swampers.


----------



## GNAR13 (Jan 18, 2009)

deeker said:


> we used to use (before radials were inflated to protect their thin and weak sidewalls...) a tire called the Denman Groundhog.



Yeah..Groundhawg's and Gumbo Mudders were the ticket in the 70's and 80's. The best all-around tire for me so far has been the Goodyear MT/R. Good road manners and wear, and the only times i have been stuck with them, the frame was bottomed out and the tires were still trying to pull. Went through several CV axles 'cuz the tires wanted to pull harder than the half-ton CV shafts would let em. great tires in this nasty north florida clay


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jan 18, 2009)

I had BFG's, Goodyears, Maxxis, Pro-Comp, Toyo's, Coopers, etc...

Around here, the Cooper STT is the best performing mud tire year round, and its a bit cheaper than anything else. I run Pro-Comp X-Terrains, and they do well in everything, but not great in anything. They do decent in snow and ice, and stop very well in packed snow. They do well in wet mud, and good in the hard clay pack we get around here. They do well on the rocks too, and pull over stumps and through creek beds well. 

Thing is, there are better mud tires out there, better snow tires, better rock tires, and so on. But so far I haven't found any tire that is as good a compromise between everything as these X-Terrains. 

Keep in mind, what works here may not work somewhere else, mud isn't mud, its different everywhere, and your terrain will dictate what you need.


----------



## GNAR13 (Jan 19, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> Keep in mind, what works here may not work somewhere else, mud isn't mud, its different everywhere, and your terrain will dictate what you need.



:agree2: good advice


----------



## KD57 (Jan 19, 2009)

I run BFG MT's on the F-350 work truck, but really don't need them because it never rains here.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 19, 2009)

Was a real fan of BFG's, then bought a one ton that had Cooper STT on it, and being a two wheel drive dumping flatbed with a light rearend, I was skeptical about being in soft ground with it. Came home one night with a load of logs, dumped them, and pulling away uphill was a new experience in rutting, the rims filled up clay/mud, and I thought it was time to get the other truck to pull it out, but leaving it in 1st and let it keep going slow and it walked right out, leaving elephant turds all over the place from the dually rims. 

I was so impressed with the STT's that night, my F250 received a set and between the tread pattern, narrower width than previous, and sale price, it has proved to be a wise decision. My neighbor has BFG's, and what his truck gets stuck in, in four wheel drive, mine does just fine in two wheel drive, and the only difference in trucks is the tires.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had great luck with Cooper ATR's on my 2 wheel drive Ranger. With the limited slip rearend, I can just about go anywhere I "need" to.opcorn:


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 24, 2009)

Best tire for the mud depends on whether it is your play’n rig or your working rig. 
I ran a set of bias ply buckshot’s on stock 6” rims on my old 64 ford with a shortened frame. They out performed supper swampers in this Oregon clay. The supper swamper crowd called them gravediggers until I hooked onto there rigs and pulled them out of several holes on the mud run. It didn’t mater where I pointed that truck it went. It was like running those yanmar tractor tires on that truck. Down side was the tires were worn out in 10,000 miles. I switched to radial buckshots and found that I could not go near the places I had with the bias ply on narrow rims, however I got almost 40,000 miles out of them. I have tried several sets of tire over the years since then and for the mud nothing has come close.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> Best tire for the mud depends on whether it is your play’n rig or your working rig...



Work only! I have enough repair expenses as it is, don't need to create more.

Every year in Oregon they have the "Mountain Mud Festival". And every year they drive them in and tow them out.

I'll just watch the others wreck their rigs. Pictures...
http://www.themud.com


----------

